# Tire size difference?



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have 265 75 16E on my f350 now. What negatives would there be if I ran 245 75 16's. E rating. Would there b any? Just loosing width of the tire?


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

Not really any adverse affects. Your not losing and width of the tire as that number is the 75. What you would be losing is the diameter. What it will do, if you even notice, is make your truck feel more powerful. But I am a firm believer in the bigger tire the better for plowing. I plow with 37"x12.5" tires and never get stuck and have zero problems going through 2+ feet of snow. I would recommend staying with what you have or going a bit bigger, not smaller.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

37"s ??? thats gotta be a *****in looking rig you gotta share some pics of that. :redbounce


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

the 265 is the width in milimeters and the 75 is the aspect ratio witch is 75% of the width so the tire will be a little narrower and just a little bit smaller.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

I put 285 x 75 16 on my 99 super duty I am happy with it.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Timbercrk1;410173 said:


> I have 265 75 16E on my f350 now. What negatives would there be if I ran 245 75 16's. E rating. Would there b any? Just loosing width of the tire?


I run 235 85 16 in the Winter. Much better. No downfalls.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with Gicon. I've always thought the skinnier the tire the better it does in snow because the weight of the truck is not dispurced as much. I've seen guys that get stuck with mid size tires like 33s and 35s. I have no idea about the 37s, I bet they look cool no matter what!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A 245/75/16 is what is on my truck for the winter. Better traction for plowing and when on the road the tires don't hydroplain or what ever you call it. I also agree with Gicon and FTO.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I actually have a set of 245 85 16 BF Goodrich All Terrains that I used last winter only, and would sell them tomorrow and go get a set of 235 85 16's. The more ground pressure the better the traction.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

when i got my jeep yj they had 285/85r15's and got stuck twice and went out and bought some 235/75r15 cooper discoverers and never got stuck again.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just because they look cool doesn't mean that they are the best for functionality. That is what my offroad buddies always tell me. I love watching the guys with the big Broncos with 13.5" wide Super Swampers get stuck and my buddies just pass them with their skinny "motorcycle" tires.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

FTO.....Wheel Barrow Tires you mean .....


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i believe the correct term is "pizza cutters" lol. but seriousally a skinnier tire is ususally better to a point my current tires are about 11.5" wide and i am really anxious to see how they perform in the snow. my buddy has a old blazer with 14" wide super swamper boggers and last winter i rode with him once on the roads right after a snowfall that was one hell of a scary ride. but when we got in some deeper stuff 2-3 feet they were awesome.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Haha... yeah, wheel barrow tires, pizza cutters, cookies, whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I tried to find a set of 235 85 16's on ebay today, the BFG All Terrains....and I couldnt find them....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have seen lots of guys out west running big tires in snow. Only thing I can think of is that snow is a lot drier out there. Fluffier now may be easier with big tires. I know it would really mess things up here with heavy wet snow and ice.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Do they get snow out west?


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bought Tires!*

Bought BFG All terrains. 235 85 16E Love the tires had them on 3 other trucks. This is my first superduty though. Will see how they work they get put on thursday.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got a set of Toyo Open Country A/T's 265/75/R16 Load range E. Can't wait to see how they perform in the snow...


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a set of Dunlop Rover RVXT tires on the Ford size 255/85/16. Load range D is the only downfall so far. Pushed snow like crazy, great traction, quite, nice on the road, very pleased. I like that it was a bit taller, but not any wider, with aggressive lugs and sipes.
Just my .02
Dan


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

ABES;411007 said:


> but when we got in some deeper stuff 2-3 feet they were awesome.


Exactly. Thats what I have them for. I have pulled Bobcats out of the snow. Skinnier rides better to an extent like you said. But for the deep stuff you need a fatter tire to "float" on the snow. To skinny and you'll bottom out your frame.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Big tires are great for floating on snow = off road wheeling in some areas but not all.
We do not want to float on 12 inches of snow.
We are plow trucks.
Tall & narrow rules apply. 
I lived in colo. too same rules apply there as hear.

When you do get stuck with your big wide floaters you will have 4 inches if hard-pack ice then all you can do now is sit and spin.

Hung up/ stuck in 12 inches of snow? 
Heck billy bob you can drive the sedan in 12 inches if colo fluff so why the big floaters again?

Even in the summer in colo a narrow tire is better.
mountains =loose rock, not gum-bo-mud holes but narrow mt roads.
This is so no place to be sliding around on wide tires floating on the road mud and loose rock .
JMO.....


----------

